# Taro's 2x15g(s)



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

I've been toning down on the MTS and settled down to owning only 2 tanks in the house at the moment.

This is the 1st 15g that I'm currently house one female betta because she ate my male alive during my betta breeding attempt.
I'm also using this as a water aging tank and use its water to do changes on my other 15g.
#1









This is the 2nd 15g!
#2
Front View









Side View


----------

